# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Substance That May Be Hindering Your Dreaming/OBEs

## jshumck

A little background info:
I have been reading up a lot lately on the pineal gland. The pineal gland is a part of your brain that is a little walnut shaped gland. It is almost right smack dab in the center of your brain between the two hemispheres. The pineal gland is responsible for secreting melatonin, a hormone that helps people sleep. The pineal gland is triggered on or off when we sense or do not sense light. Also the pineal gland is used for enhancing dreams.

Anyways, in city treated drinking water, (AKA "tap" water) they treat it with fluoride. This makes sense because it helps our teeth and keeps the water free of parasites and whatnot. However, drinking water with fluoride in it over a long period of time calcifies the pineal gland. The pineal gland does not work as well when it is calcified, and it could pose as a serious threat to dreaming. In most people it is often so calcified that it shows up as a white dot in brain scans, and it contains the largest traces of calcium more than any other part in our body.

Recently, I have been searching for bottled water brands that do not add fluoride or at least does not have as much as in tap water. This is because even household filters cannot get rid of the fluoride. So far the top brands I have found are: Aquafina, Dannon, Deja Blue, Evian, Great Value, Hinckley Springs, Ice Mountain, Nestle Pure Life, Vitamin Water, Walgreen's, and Wal-Mart. I am not saying if you drink these, then your pineal gland will decalcify overnight. It is a long process.

There is a supplement you can take in order to decalcify the pineal gland faster and it is called Skate-Liver Oil. A skate is a type of fish that is found in the ocean, also called the rat fish. But this fish oil has a vitamin in it called Activator X. It will get rid of all of that calcium built up in your pineal gland. It is some pretty expensive stuff though. Its $40 a bottle on Amazon, but it has 120 capsules of this kind of fish oil. I guess it just depends on how serious you are.

Another thing really quick about fish oil in general: It's REALLY good for your brain! It contains Omega-3 fatty acids in it that are not found in any land animals. Omega-3 fatty acids are what your brain needs to grow and connect brain cells together. Brain neurons' cell walls are made up of this fatty acid, so taking it will help improve brain function if taken regularly. See benefits of fish oil in general here.

This is generally not my expertise, but I have also read that the pineal gland is the part of the brain also known as the third eye. So anyone who is reading this interested in OBEs, you might want to try out this skate liver oil. Read up more about the pineal gland related to OBEs here. 

I'm sorry if I'm coming off as a salesman, I just think the research shows that you may be able to sleep better and dream better if you take advantage of the resources we have out there! I myself am now thinking of taking the skate liver oil and drinking non-fluoridated water.

----------


## dutchraptor

The fact that governments pump flouride into water seems to be quite unusual to me, instead of tackling the cuase of tooth decay (impropre use of a toothbrush etc) they waste money on a half-arsed solution. Last time I checked we weren't spraying moisturizer on door handles so that the overal population gets a better skin, why would this be any different.

----------


## jshumck

Exactly my point. Also as far as we know fluoride only works topically, so why are we ingesting it? This is another main argument against the fluoride in water.

----------


## joncarico

I have been told, but not verified, that flourides first documented use in drinking water was in concentration camps during war. It makes humans more docile and subject to influence.

Also, something I have verified online from other sources, is that flouride is a waste product that companies had to dispose of in an expensive process. Instead of paying money for disposal, they hired lobbyists to get the government to _purchase_ the waste to put in the water supply to help teeth. So the companies go from paying to dispose of toxic waste, to selling it for us to drink. Ha.


Anyway, when I moved to Hawai'i and started drinking non-flourinated, non-chlorinated filtered rainwater, my dream vividness, recall and overall lucid experience increased ten-fold. This is why I no longer drink tap water.

----------


## dutchraptor

I have a natural well in my garden and it also tastes a tonne better too.

----------


## Dylan Tinning

Ive never heard of this ever? Would this be an everywhere thing or just in built up city type places? Because i live in a small town in Australia and im just wondering if it would be the same as the town water here by any chance? Its got me curious now?

----------


## dutchraptor

It depends on how much people livce in your town and where it gets it's water from, ask around, it shouldn't be hard to find out.

----------


## Crashyy

Flouride also lowers your IQ. According to a study from Harvard. Gotta love the government.  ::roll:: 
Major Harvard Study Confirms: Fluoride Lowers IQ, page 1

----------


## MasterMind

I love conspiracies!  ::D:  Luckily for me Swedish tap-water isn't fluoridated.

"In 1952, Norrköping in Sweden became one of the first cities in Europe to fluoridate its water supply.[59] It was declared illegal by the Swedish Supreme Administrative Court in 1961, re-legalized in 1962[60] and finally prohibited by the parliament in 1971,[61] after considerable debate. The parliament majority said that there were other and better ways of reducing tooth decay than water fluoridation. Four cities received permission to fluoridate tap water when it was legal.[59]:56-57 An official commission was formed, which published its final report in 1981. They recommended other ways of reducing tooth decay (improving food and oral hygiene habits) instead of fluoridating tap water. They also found that many people found fluoridation to impinge upon personal liberty/freedom of choice by forcing them to be medicated, and that the long-term effects of fluoridation were insufficiently acknowledged. They also lacked a proper study on the effects of fluoridation on formula-fed infants"

----------


## jshumck

I'm also going to say this. Those of you who are thinking about switching to bottled water or distilled water: Bottled water is fine, but distilled water can be hazardous to your health if you drink it all the time. Distilled water will flush out a lot of the toxins in your system AT FIRST. This would help carry out all of that calcium buildup in your pineal gland increasing dream vividness if you're also taking Skate Liver Oil. But if you drink distilled water for more than a week or two, your body will have flushed out all of its vital minerals and vitamins. Distilled water has nothing added in it. It is just pure water, so your body will have to add its own things into the water just for you to be able to pee it out.

So distilled water short term? GOOD! Distilled water long term? BAD!

I hope this thread shows a different approach at tackling your dream vividness and dream recall. By the way if anyone finds any flaws in my research, I am more than welcome to hear about it. I only wish to improve.  :smiley:

----------


## AURON

> Flouride also lowers your IQ. According to a study from Harvard. Gotta love the government. 
> Major Harvard Study Confirms: Fluoride Lowers IQ, page 1



Interesting how both sources link to information provided by the NYS Coalition Opposed to Fluoridation, Inc.  I'm not saying there's a possibility for biased information, but there's a possibility for biased information.

----------


## jshumck

> Interesting how both sources link to information provided by the NYS Coalition Opposed to Fluoridation, Inc.  I'm not saying there's a possibility for biased information, but there's a possibility for biased information.



You make a good point. It could be biased and sugarcoated, but I still think there is still some truth behind it all.

----------


## AURON

> You make a good point. It could be biased and sugarcoated, but I still think there is still some truth behind it all.



Agreed...I don't like the fact that they're purposefully adding chemicals to water. We do enough of that on our own.

----------


## VictoReverie

I don't think drinking only bottled water is an option for most. The overall cost will accumulate, a really big waste of plastic (bad for the environment) etc.

----------


## dutchraptor

I agree, in amsterdam the cost of one bottle of water is equal to two truck loads of non-flourin/chlorinated tap water. I would rather sacrifice my pineal gland then be the cause of such environmental damage.

----------


## jshumck

> I don't think drinking only bottled water is an option for most. The overall cost will accumulate, a really big waste of plastic (bad for the environment) etc.



Yeah this is true. But what about buying the big gallon bottles that are filled with natural spring water. And using the plastic bottles wouldn't be so bad if you recycle them right?

----------


## Nighthawk09

I recently wrote a 10 page essay analyzing much of the research on fluoridation of the water supplies and for the most part it is a good thing for teeth in the long run.  There is not alot of research against fluoridation and i actually found a few erroneous sources making stuff about fluoride. For example, i found that in one case the leaders of the antifluoride movement in one town were a firefighter and a housewife that simply took all their information off google.  They made the news for their efforts surprisingly.  I am very interested that fluoride can influence dreaming and i will definitely look into it farther as new research is continually being published.

----------


## dutchraptor

> I recently wrote a 10 page essay analyzing much of the research on fluoridation of the water supplies and for the most part it is a good thing for teeth in the long run.  There is not alot of research against fluoridation and i actually found a few erroneous sources making stuff about fluoride. For example, i found that in one case the leaders of the antifluoride movement in one town were a firefighter and a housewife that simply took all their information off google.  They made the news for their efforts surprisingly.  I am very interested that fluoride can influence dreaming and i will definitely look into it farther as new research is continually being published.



This is however exactly my biggest concern, there is barely any concrete research done on the positive or negative effects of fluoridation. How can governments just put it into water if they don't even know the effects for sure. Not to mention that the money would be better spent teaching people how to keep their teeth clean.

----------


## angie746

Hi there,
 Try taking blue green algae supplements. I take these and there also called super food for the brain. I have put a post up about these. They have been tested and not overly priced. You can get them at holland & barrats. They decalcify the pineal gland and help raise your awareness. I have been taking them for 3 months now and have noticed a huge difference, not only in my lucid dreams but just getting the vibrations as you lie down to sleep which is a really good state to be in. Look them up, there cool little supplements  :smiley: 
P.s...they contain chlorophyll which to us is melatonin  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*I might have to take a trip into town in my week off and pick some up, thanks for the info Angie!*

----------


## jshumck

*@nina*, Really? I sound crazy and like a conspirator? Ouch. Like I said, I am open to any already known information that is factually correct. You can see that I've stated this in my previous replies. I had only *briefly* read about the topic and wanted to provide awareness about it so people can research it for themselves. Clearly you have put up some great info on the topic. And to be honest, there were no other similar threads like this one when I searched it. Also: I had only skimmed your reply, because it is extremely bland, and it confirms everything I've already said. Plus, very few I bet actually read the whole thing.

----------


## Lahzo

I knew they had put fluoride in city water but I wasn't aware of it's affect on my dreams. Perhaps I should try drinking something else. I'm a poorly college student so I can't just pay for bottles of water, as I drink a lot of it. Any suggestions?

----------


## Nighthawk09

@Lazho - Lazho do you have trouble with recall when exams roll around?

----------


## EamonWill

Read at your own risk.  This list will make you crazy.  It's all good advice of course, but I think not drinking fluoridated water is enough for me.  (Read the one about the dentist though!)
Fluoride Action Network | Top 10 Ways to Reduce Fluoride Exposure
Also, distilled water will not hurt you no matter how long you drink it according to this site and I agree.  That just sounded wrong to me when I read it so I looked it up myself.  I'm not buying that myth one bit.
Durastill Export Homepage

----------


## EVIL JOE

> Read at your own risk.  This list will make you crazy.  It's all good advice of course, but I think not drinking fluoridated water is enough for me.  (Read the one about the dentist though!)
> Fluoride Action Network | Top 10 Ways to Reduce Fluoride Exposure
> Also, distilled water will not hurt you no matter how long you drink it according to this site and I agree.  That just sounded wrong to me when I read it so I looked it up myself.  I'm not buying that myth one bit.
> Durastill Export Homepage



Both of those websites seem like they could be a little biased to me.

From Wikipedia: 
"Long-term consumption of distilled or demineralized water, containing low TDS levels, is not recommended and can be linked to increased diuresis, body water volume, and serum sodium concentrations, decreased serum potassium concentration, and increased elimination of sodium, potassium, chloride, calcium and magnesium ions from the body."

----------


## snoop

Ignoring whether the allegations on if fluoridated water is really being provided to a nations citizens by the government for what could be regarded as sinister reasons, it's really just another reason not to rely on the government for anything. If the government possibly spikes its citizens _water source_, why should it set the curriculum and standards for education? Why should federal law supersede state law? Why should we allow ourselves to rely on the government for more than is absolutely necessary?

The problem isn't that the government is actually doing any of this, but rather that we are letting it and practically begging for it. If we get them to stop spiking the water source, they'll just find another way to get what they want. Dependency and a sense of entitlement are the citizens' greatest enemy here.

----------


## StephL

I didn't read all the Fluoride discussion here, we don't have that in Germany either.
But I wanted to emphasize the benefit of Omega 3 fatty acids for brain maintenance like the OP does. Brain cell walls do not only or even mostly consist of them, though, but they are very important parts in it. So getting fish-oil capsules - I can only recommend it, too!

Edit: but I really dislike them, fatty burping - uaagh. Oh well - all for the brain!

----------

